# CORI advice Found not guilty



## ckpeace (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm glad I found your site. I'm hoping to get some advice about an arrest charge which shows up on a CORI report. I have a college degree in Psychology , work in Human Services field and I want to get my Masters to become a therapist.

The charge is A& B FNG

It was an accident My boyfriend and I were messing arround we did have a few drinks in our system but we were laughing kidding around got frisky he fell hurt his eye I got some ice and tried to help him but his eye was getting swollen it scared me I freaked out and I called the 911 emergency no. The cops arrived and the EmTs . My bf told me not to call that one of us will probably get into trouble. Well he was right..

The police asked my bf if he wanted to press charges against me. He sad "no". That's when I was charged with assault and battery than arrested at age 39 for the first time in my life. I was scared shitless going off in a paddy wagon to jail. I was worried about my bf. I've never been in trouble with the law before. I prayed all night that he was O.K_. it was a big mess_

_I had to go to trial myself vs. the state of Mass. I had a good lawyer. My boyfriend (the supposed victim) took the stand said it was an accident The judge wouldn't let it go ( I guess because it was considered domestic and I was a female prob wanted to make an example out of me) took it to jury trial . I don't think my lawyer thought it would go that far we weren't prepared at all._ 
In the end the jury decided I was innocent and I was Found Not Guilty

OF course, I was so glad they believed me and I thought this was the end of a nightmare

Until , I applied for a job. They did a CORI and this came up. I was never convicted yet the arrest was there (A&B) with the FNG. The lady in H.R didn't even know what FNG meant. I had to explain the situation ( Very embarassing) I told the truth

Even though I did get hired .I know that it helped that I had previously worked for this agency and the director loved me i had a good history with them. 
I always question What would've been the experience if this was an agency I never worked for before? I am so nervous about this. It's going to come up when I apply to graduate school. It's going to come up when I apply for any job working with people whether it's the elderly, children , in any helping profession. I feel like I am stuck. Don't know what to do.

What do I do? Do I keep this on my record and explain it every time? I really don't feel comfortable bringing this up and educating people on how to read the CORI report correctly. I am confused. I was told by some court clerks don't seal your record . That this could make the party become even more suspicious. CAn I have this expunged?

You are police and you work in the community. You would have the same dilemma if this happened to yourself. What would you do? 
Please help me

P

Happy New Year
ck


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Bush has been throwing pardons around.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

First of all, if you are applying for a job in LE, it would be wise not to seal your record. Just be 100% upfront and honest when going through any application or interview process. Background Investigators will find out the truth anyway. Good luck!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

ckpeace said:


> The charge is A& B FNG
> 
> _The judge wouldn't let it go ( I guess because it was considered domestic and I was a female prob wanted to make an example out of me) took it to jury trial . :baby13: I never heard of a Ma. judge pushing a case when the wittness didn't want too. _
> ck


 I assume FNG stands for "found not guilty" Not "F#$%ing new guy" or "F#$%ing no good".


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Paddy Wagon! Paddy Wagon! WTF....I'm gonna sue someone....


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

_My boyfriend and I were messing arround we did have a few drinks in our system but we were laughing kidding around got frisky he fell hurt his eye I got some ice and tried to help him but his eye was getting swollen it scared me I freaked out and I called the 911 emergency no. The cops arrived and the EmTs . My bf told me not to call that one of us will probably get into trouble. Well he was right_

doesn't pass the truth test to me


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Tuna said:


> I assume FNG stands for "found not guilty" Not "F#$%ing new guy" or "F#$%ing no good".


Thats what I kept thinking everytime I read it. :jestera:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

This is BS....Her boyfriend would have been a no show for the trial and the whole thing would have gone south.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

:spell:...you could try this to get "rid" of your record, but don't count on it!!! 

Seriously why the hell do all of these people keep coming on here and asking the same types of questions??? Honestly I am quite sick of it...a) learn to use the search section of the site...trust me it's on here, b) if what you say is the "truth" then why be afraid to own up to it...so you have to explain yourself...I would rather have a candidate that is honest about everything (even with a record) then someone who tries to hide something...regardless of whether or not you are applying for a PO position...I would hire a candidate that is honest over someone who tried to hide things. The people that want their records expunged, sealed, whatever...it shows up on a BOP anyway. As a BI, I am always more curious!

I had a candidate that told me everything and without hestitation got me the police reports I requested. He was a great candidate and had a good shot at being hired, but took a job elsewhere.

Off of my:sb: now!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If what you're saying is true, which I highly dowbt for the simple reason cited by trueblue, contact a lawyer in the field and file for an expungment.

This doesn't pass the smell test though. Nearly everyone on this borad has seen domestics where the partner has a change of heart after having the shit smacked out of them in much worse and violent dometics than this. They don't show up or tell the judge they have no desire to see the thing pursued, and the case goes poof--"dismissed"--not running the cycles all the way to a verdict.


----------



## ckpeace (Jan 11, 2009)

I knew someone would spin the "FNG" , abbreviation for FOund Not Guilty But, That's exactly what it says on the report


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

ckpeace said:


> I was scared shitless going off in a paddy wagon to jail.


Just so you know, ck, some people think of the term "paddy wagon" as a slur. You're probably better off saying "patrol wagon", especially if you're talking to someone employed in LE, and_ particularly_ if they're of Irish descent. One of my college professors used to be a lawyer, and she would always talk about going before an Irish judge who would get bent out of shape every time someone used that phrase.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

If it looks like bullshit and it smells like bullshit then it probably is bullshit!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Hawk19 said:


> Just so you know, ck, some people think of the term "paddy wagon" as a slur.


Only to those who have a hyper-sensitive trigger of political correctness.

I was raised to believe it was called a "paddy wagon" because so many Irish-Americans became police officers, especially around here, and I don't have an ounce of Irish in me.

What does it mean to you?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Paddywagon* and *Black Maria* are slang terms for either a police car, or a police vehicle used to transport large groups of people who have been arrested.
The word _paddywagon_ is of American origin. The precise origin of the term is uncertain and disputed, though its use dates back to at least the beginning of the 1900s.[1] There are at least three theories as how the phrase originated.[2]

The most prevalent theory is based on the term "Paddy" (a common Irish shortening of Patrick), which was used (sometimes as derogatory slang) to refer to Irish people.[3] Irishmen made up a large percentage of the officers of early police forces in many American cities. Thus, this theory suggests that the concentration of Irish in the police forces led to the term "paddywagon" being used to describe the vehicles driven by police.
An alternative theory is similarly based on the term "Paddy" but states that the term arose due to the number of immigrant Irish being arrested for having consumed too much alcohol and taken away in the vehicles.[4]
The final theory holds that the name originates from the _padding_ used on the inside of police horse-drawn carriages to prevent injury; [5] this last is regarded by lexicographers as an example of folk etymology[_citation needed_].
These vehicles were usually painted black or a very dark blue. Archaically in the United States, Ireland and the United Kingdom, a police wagon was also sometimes called a _Black Maria_ (using the archaic pronunciation i.e _Mariah_ IPA: /məˈraɪə/). The origin of this term is equally uncertain. The OED lists the first usage as the _Boston Evening Traveller_ from 1847 which mentions them as a new type of wagon. _Brewer's Dictionary of Phrase and Fable_ suggests the name came from Maria Lee, a large and fearsome black keeper of a sailors' boarding house who the police would call on for help with difficult prisoners. The term is still used today in parts of Britain for the vehicle that transports prisoners from gaol to court, appearing in the song "Guns of Brixton" by The Clash. Frequently, screened-in buses are also used for the same purpose.[6]
The term also exists in Norwegian, where the same vehicle is called "maja" or "svartemaja" (alt. "-marje", "-marja"), originating from "Black Maria". In Serbian, it is "marica" (with a small "m"), while "Marica" with a capital "M" is a diminutive of several female names.
The Black Maria is also called 'Mothers Heart' as it is said that there is always room for one more.
The term *pie wagon* is another, less common synonym for paddywagon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

trueblue said:


> This is BS....Her boyfriend would have been a no show for the trial and the whole thing would have gone south.


Apparently YOU have never had DV cases go forward without a victim showing........ Lucky you !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

7costanza said:


> *Paddywagon* and *Black Maria* are slang terms for either a police car, or a police vehicle used to transport large groups of people who have been arrested.
> 
> The word _paddywagon_ is of American origin. The precise origin of the term is uncertain and disputed, though its use dates back to at least the beginning of the 1900s.[1] There are at least three theories as how the phrase originated.[2]
> 
> ...


But......but......but........I'm offended!!!!!! - Sully in South Boston


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I had this exact conversation with my uncle a yr ago, he was on the job for 25 yrs and Irish. Basically he said what any normal confident hardworking Irishman would say " who gives a %^CK " should we ban the word , should we bury the word..only let Irish use the word...that lawyer and judge sound like a couple of morons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

7costanza said:


> I had this exact conversation with my uncle a yr ago, he was on the job for 25 yrs and Irish. Basically he said what any normal confident hardworking Irishman would say " who gives a %^CK " should we ban the word , should we bury the word..only let Irish use the word...that lawyer and judge sound like a couple of morons.


I'm 100% Scottish (all four grandparents came from Port Glasgow), and I've heard all the jokes about being cheap, playing bagpipes, wearing dresses (kilts), blah, blah, blah.

I've had a *lot* more vicious things said to me as the result of my being a police officer, than being a member of an ethnic/nationality group, and I've taken all of them in stride. Grow a thick skin, or get the hell out of the game.

And, to be clear, I am an AMERICAN; not a Scottish-American. No hyphens allowed.

In the highly unlikely event that the U.S. ever went to war with Scotland, I'd be first in line to go kill those cheap, dress-wearing, bagpipe-playing bastards.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah...I agree but you had to love Braveheart.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Yeah...I agree but you had to love Braveheart.


Of course, and I don't want to give the impression that I'm not proud of my heritage. To this day, Scotland is the only member of the United Kingdom that is a member by choice, and not by force. Scotland has their own Parliament, and also has a First Minister, which is the equivalent of a Prime Minister.

I was actually named after Robert the Bruce, the first King of Scotland;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_the_Bruce

However, even if I were to hyphenate my ancestry, I would concentrate more on the "AMERICAN" part than whatever preceded it.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Boy we sure can change the path of a thread...I dont even remember what this thread started as...is this the mac n cheese ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> +1 Delta


You were named after Robert the Bruce ?????



7costanza said:


> Boy we sure can change the path of a thread...I dont even remember what this thread started as...is this the mac n cheese ..


I don't care what the numbers show ....... VELVEETA RULES Kraft drools !!!!!!!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

After reading this thread here's what I've come up with......

Delta (AKA Robert the Bruce) wants to expunge his domestic violent Scottish-Irish-American heritage???
Correct?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The terms "Irish Coffee" and "Irish Twins" stereotype the Irish as alcoholics and a nation of Catholics that refuse to use birth control. Yet, it seems I never hear people alledging "slur" with the same furvor like when I hear someone refer to a transport van as a "paddy wagon".


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Sniper said:


> You were named after Robert the Bruce ?????


I was.



Sniper said:


> I don't care what the numbers show ....... VELVEETA RULES Kraft drools !!!!!!!


Don't be a sore loser. 



Rock said:


> After reading this thread here's what I've come up with......
> 
> Delta (AKA Robert the Bruce) wants to expunge his domestic violent Scottish-Irish-American heritage???
> Correct?


Yes, and 2+2= 27.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

ckpeace said:


> I knew someone would spin the "FNG" , abbreviation for FOund Not Guilty But, That's exactly what it says on the report


You're full of shit. There is no such CORI abbreviation as FNG.

If you really wanted to beat the charge you should have made out with the investigating officer and then have him delay your boyfriend's court appearance by giving him a speeding ticket.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I'm 100% Scottish (all four grandparents came from Port Glasgow), and I've heard all the jokes...
> 
> I've had a *lot* more vicious things said to me as the result of my being a police officer, than being a member of an ethnic/nationality group..


Bet ya haven't heard this one...
Go on ya haggis eater...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Bet ya haven't heard this one...
> Go on ya haggis eater...


It's a little known fact that Scottish cuisine is the result of dares..."I betcha you dooney eat that, laddie".


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Only to those who have a hyper-sensitive trigger of political correctness.
> 
> I was raised to believe it was called a "paddy wagon" because so many Irish-Americans became police officers, especially around here, and I don't have an ounce of Irish in me.
> 
> What does it mean to you?


It doesn't offend me personally, but then again, I'm of less than a third Irish descent. I don't particularly care what the vehicels called, but if I can avoid pissing off just one person who can cause me aggravation simply by substituting "paddy" for "patrol", it seems like a fair trade.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Hawk19 said:


> It doesn't offend me personally, but then again, I'm of less than a third Irish descent. I don't particularly care what the vehicels called, but if I can avoid pissing off just one person who can cause me aggravation simply by substituting "paddy" for "patrol", it seems like a fair trade.


I refuse to bow at the altar of political correctness...it's a slippery slope with very dangerous consequences.

In any case, we just call it "the wagon", but at the Christmas parade every year, there's an antique paddy wagon with "Paddy Wagon" stenciled on the side. When people around me start complaining, I'm more than happy to educate them about their ignorance of the real meaning of the term. The most common response is "Oh, really?"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hawk19 said:


> Just so you know, ck, some people think of the term "paddy wagon" as a slur.
> 
> 
> Delta784 said:
> ...


I agree. To me, it seems more an old-fashioned nickname than an ethnic slight.



Delta784 said:


> I was raised to believe it was called a "paddy wagon" because so many Irish-Americans became police officers..


I figured it had a double meaning, named for the driver and guests... 



Hawk19 said:


> It doesn't offend me personally, but then again, I'm of less than a third Irish descent.


I'm 2cd gen born here and I see nothing wrong with it.
In fact, to many of my great uncles, until 6 Irish cops dragged you out of the house and used your head to open the front door, well, you just haven't arrived yet...
(Then you made up and drank together at the "Elite" next Saturday night.)


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I refuse to bow at the altar of political correctness...it's a slippery slope with very dangerous consequences."


Very slippery. But usually it's politicians who are the ones sliding down it, like in this case: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/local/longterm/williams/williams020499.htm

I suppose once you're protected by a police union, you don't have to worry as much about those things. But if you were on probation with some police department, or in the academy, or trying to get into the academy, wouldn't you try to be PC?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

badgebunny said:


> As a BI, I am always more curious!


??????????????:GNANA:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Hawk19 said:


> I suppose once you're protected by a police union, you don't have to worry as much about those things. But if you were on probation with some police department, or in the academy, or trying to get into the academy, wouldn't you try to be PC?


When I was on probation, I didn't say anything, PC or otherwise.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> When I was on probation, I didn't say anything, PC or otherwise.


Eyes and ears open, mouth shut. You can't go wrong with that philosophy.

I'm 1/2 Irish and I could give less than a shit if someone calls it a paddy wagon. In fact, I much prefer that it be called that than some pussyish PC term.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> ??????????????:GNANA:


hahaha


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Apparently YOU have never had DV cases go forward without a victim showing........ Lucky you !!!!!


No I haven't.....and yes I guess I'm lucky. But it's not me that decides, it's the 22 year old ADA



OfficerObie59 said:


> The terms "Irish Coffee" and "Irish Twins" stereotype the Irish as alcoholics and a nation of Catholics that refuse to use birth control. Yet, it seems I never hear people alledging "slur" with the same furvor like when I hear someone refer to a transport van as a "paddy wagon".


Hey Obie, I pointed out the use of Paddy wagon in this thread not because I get mad at the term but to show just how sensitive we as a society have become. But you are correct. I put on a real show when I have a citizen say to me, "Don't ya think you guys can bring the paddy wagon down and just arrest them all?" Oh man do I turn on the drama


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Hey Obie, I pointed out the use of Paddy wagon in this thread not because I get mad at the term but to show just how sensitive we as a society have become.


I definately agree. I've just always thought if one was so oversensitive that they become upset over what they think to be an ethnic slur, the other two terms seem quite a bit worse that "paddy wagon", that's all.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

trueblue said:


> I put on a real show when I have a citizen say to me, "Don't ya think you guys can bring the paddy wagon down and just arrest them all?" Oh man do I turn on the drama


I do the same thing one someone refers to Native Americans as "Indians". The town I work in we cant afford to get a "little red wagon" let alone a "Paddy Wagon".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think this thread has run its course, Closed


----------

